# Warforged Repairing Themselves?



## Kafkonia (Jun 27, 2006)

Am I blind? I'm DM'ing a game with a character who's a warforged with ranks in Craft (armorsmithing) who's using the skill to repair damage he's taken -- seems reasonable -- but I can't find any actual rules to that effect. Are they in MM3? Races of Eberron? My head? I've only had to deal with it for a couple of sessions, so to date I've just hand-waved it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 27, 2006)

Eberron Campaign Setting, page 46.


----------



## Patlin (Jun 27, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Am I blind? I'm DM'ing a game with a character who's a warforged with ranks in Craft (armorsmithing) who's using the skill to repair damage he's taken -- seems reasonable -- but I can't find any actual rules to that effect. Are they in MM3? Races of Eberron? My head? I've only had to deal with it for a couple of sessions, so to date I've just hand-waved it.




Rules for this appear in the Eberron Campaign setting, which is unfortunately not here at work with me.  Off the top, I recall that the amount healed is based on the skill check, and taking 10 is allowed.  Takes 8 hours to do.  Also, I have a note on a character sheet that my Warforged character with a Blacksmithing of 7 can heal 1d20-6 hp with a check, though I don't recall how I reached that conclusion.


----------



## Patlin (Jun 27, 2006)

Looking further, that probably includes a +2 from the apropriate toolkit.


----------



## ValhallaGH (Jun 27, 2006)

They are in the Eberron Campaign Setting, in the section on skills.

Warforged repair: This is an 8 hour craft check, using one of several craft skills including armorsmithing.  Upon completion the 'forged heals (Craft check result - 15) hp.  For a Warforged with max ranks in their chosen craft, no Int bonus, and a Warforged Repair Kit, who takes 10, this results in healing 1 hp per character level per 8 hours of repairing.  Smart Warforged, or characters with skill focus, will heal a little bit more but not much.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 27, 2006)

Eberron Campaign Setting has the rules for that.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 27, 2006)

Patlin said:
			
		

> Also, I have a note on a character sheet that my Warforged character with a Blacksmithing of 7 can heal 1d20-6 hp with a check, though I don't recall how I reached that conclusion.



It's skill check result - 15 hit points.


----------



## Someone (Jun 27, 2006)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's skill check result - 15 hit points.




It checks: 1d20-15+7+2(repair kit) = 1d20-6


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 28, 2006)

ValhallaGH said:
			
		

> They are in the Eberron Campaign Setting, in the section on skills.
> 
> Warforged repair: This is an 8 hour craft check, using one of several craft skills including armorsmithing.  Upon completion the 'forged heals (Craft check result - 15) hp.  For a Warforged with max ranks in their chosen craft, no Int bonus, and a Warforged Repair Kit, who takes 10, this results in healing 1 hp per character level per 8 hours of repairing.  Smart Warforged, or characters with skill focus, will heal a little bit more but not much.




Thanks. I have MM3, but not the Eberron setting, so I was at a loss. This is pretty much what I was ballparking.

No more mollycoddling for Lloyd the Cyborg!


----------



## MarkB (Jun 28, 2006)

Bear in mind that warforged do not heal naturally through rest, and in an average day he'll only be able to do this once, while the rest of the party is resting, so this only brings a warforged up to par with the rest of the party for 'natural' healing. It's not particularly useful as an alternative to _repair_ spells.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 28, 2006)

MarkB said:
			
		

> Bear in mind that warforged do not heal naturally through rest, and in an average day he'll only be able to do this once, while the rest of the party is resting, so this only brings a warforged up to par with the rest of the party for 'natural' healing. It's not particularly useful as an alternative to _repair_ spells.




No, that's quite true. Combined with some rather... unfortunate rolls on his HD for level 2 and 3, he's probably the most endangered member of the party.


----------

